

Contractor Timesheet Template (OpenOffice) - thangalin
http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/timesheet.ods

======
thangalin
I developed this for use with several clients because I could not find a
simple OpenOffice template for time tracking, and was loathe to use a database
for such a simple requirement. There is much room for improvement; if you use
it and improve it, I only ask that you share your improvements (for free).

